# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Люди встречаются, люди влюбляются… игровой блок

## Львовна

*Люди встречаются, люди влюбляются…* _игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки
_

_Танец - древнейшее искусство в истории человечества. С его помощью  можно рассказать любую историю, даже love story. В этом блоке «влюбляться и жениться», танцуя, будут: изобретатель адронного коллайдера, звезда Бродвея, почти тургеневская девушка, отъявленный любитель шансона и … еще кое-какие забавные персонажи.
_

[img]http://*********ru/9473173.gif[/img]

участники: 4 пары любого возраста

продолжительность: 20  минут

в комплект входит:подробный текстовый файл, музыкальное сопровождение.

реквизит: такой есть у каждого в архиве

стоимость: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (21.04.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.04.2016)

----------

